# Good places for the craic in CHCH?



## snap_snaps (Mar 3, 2009)

This is my first post!!

I've been in the CHCH area for about 2 weeks and have made my one friend (YAY!!) and we're wanting to go out in CHCH on a saturday night, but have no idea where to start?

Can anyone suggest any decent pubs or bars - some where lively and fun to get us mixing and meeting lots of people? 

Cheers!


----------



## NZ4me (Jul 5, 2010)

I am far from being an expert, but I have heard that the pub by Bush Inn is very popular with students from the uni and quite lively. But I've never been myself. Good luck!


----------



## wammers (Jan 30, 2010)

try speights ale house on bealey ave and aitkens in merivale.
Have fun


----------



## sdh080 (Jan 20, 2010)

snap_snaps said:


> This is my first post!!
> 
> I've been in the CHCH area for about 2 weeks and have made my one friend (YAY!!) and we're wanting to go out in CHCH on a saturday night, but have no idea where to start?
> 
> ...


I've been here about 3 months now but spend a lot of time travelling with work, I'd be interested to know if you found any decent bars.

I seem to be spend most of my time in the local bowling club at the moment.


----------

